# Compiz error



## pe3sos (Apr 23, 2009)

Hy i have some problems whith compiz 



```
uname -a
FreeBSD 127.0.0.1 8.0-CURRENT-200902 FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200902 #0: Wed Apr 15 09:41:51 EEST 2009     root@127.0.0.1:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/ZAreol  amd64
```


I have video card Intel GMA 3100

I not install nVidia driver  

i set xorg but 

at compiz -- replace i have 
	
	



```
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

pe3sos said:
			
		

> I have video card Intel GMA 3100
> 
> I not install nVidia driver


You shouldn't install the nvidia driver as you do not have an nvidia graphics card.


----------



## adamk (Apr 23, 2009)

Start compiz this way:


```
$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
```

Adam


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 23, 2009)

hy 
i forget something 

i have *gnome 2*


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm guessing it works now :e


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 25, 2009)

yes, it works  thanks for all


----------

